# Why Jewish Race Total Population Only Few Millions, Even After 5000 Years?



## Rehmani (Oct 1, 2014)

May be they convert into other's races and other's religion to rule over them.


----------



## BlackFlag (Oct 1, 2014)

Because of the Illuminati!!!


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 1, 2014)

Rehmani said:


> Why Jewish Race total population only few millions, even after 5000 years?


Because there really isnt a Jewish race. There is a gene identified but that doesnt make it a race.


----------



## Rehmani (Oct 1, 2014)

In my point of view their population should be 100 Millions after 5000 years.


----------



## BlackFlag (Oct 1, 2014)

Why not 2 hundred million?

Or 3?  Or 100 _billion_?


----------



## Coyote (Oct 1, 2014)

*Similar threads merged.*


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Oct 1, 2014)

Just be glad there isn't a shortage of inbred antisemites with double digit IQs.

They seem to be everywhere these days..


----------



## The Irish Ram (Oct 1, 2014)

Maybe that's why the Jews are so few.  What was Hitler's IQ?

Jews have been dispersed since there were Jews.  Many stayed where they were placed.  The queen of England, for example, can trace her lineage back to King David.   And not all of the Jews that left Egypt during the exodus went with Moses to Israel, or stayed there after they arrived.  There are Jews worldwide. There are Jews that don't know even know they are.
The Bible says that there will be those fighting for the destruction of the Jews but will come to realize that THEY are Jewish and will turn and fight with the Jews instead of against them.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 1, 2014)

The Irish Ram said:


> Maybe that's why the Jews are so few.  What was Hitler's IQ?
> 
> Jews have been dispersed since there were Jews.  Many stayed where they were placed.  The queen of England, for example, can trace her lineage back to King David.   And not all of the Jews that left Egypt during the exodus went with Moses to Israel, or stayed there after they arrived.  There are Jews worldwide. There are Jews that don't know even know they are.
> The Bible says that there will be those fighting for the destruction of the Jews but will come to realize that THEY are Jewish and will turn and fight with the Jews instead of against them.



Different topic but there is no proof the Jews were in Egypt or wandered the desert for 40 years.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Oct 1, 2014)

Jewish numbers only seem small. 14 million insofar as those who identify as the Jewish religion, but the genes common to Jews likely number far more. Biggest explanation why isn't the Holocaust though loosing 6 million didn't help, but rather how Jews refrain from interfaith marriage. Right or wrong, limiting your available spouses to only other Jews which may be few and far between, means you're not going to have the explosion in population you'd have with a more liberal policy. Plus, compared to other faiths, becomming a Jew involves a lot more than signing your name on the church's guestbook.


----------



## Rehmani (Oct 2, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> > Why Jewish Race total population only few millions, even after 5000 years?
> ...


Why Jews called themselves PIME RACE among the mankind, means consider themselves superior race.


----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 2, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> > Why Jewish Race total population only few millions, even after 5000 years?
> ...


Judaism is a religion, not a race.


----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 2, 2014)

Rehmani said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rehmani said:
> ...


It doesn't mean they consider themselves superior. It is a traditional aspect of the religion.  There are native American tribes who called themselves 'the people' as if they were the only ones who mattered, they were the originals, etc.  There are other cultures who have done the same thing.  People who believe 'ours is the one true religion,' etc.


----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 2, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Jewish numbers only seem small. 14 million insofar as those who identify as the Jewish religion, but the genes common to Jews likely number far more. Biggest explanation why isn't the Holocaust though loosing 6 million didn't help, but rather how Jews refrain from interfaith marriage. Right or wrong, limiting your available spouses to only other Jews which may be few and far between, means you're not going to have the explosion in population you'd have with a more liberal policy. Plus, compared to other faiths, becoming a Jew involves a lot more than signing your name on the church's guestbook.


Jews are Semitic, racially, as are all indigenous people throughout the Middle East.  But being a Jew is a religious thing, not a racial thing.  I've no idea why the number of people identifying as Jewish remains limited; possibly it is the marriage thing.


----------



## Rehmani (Oct 2, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Jewish numbers only seem small. 14 million insofar as those who identify as the Jewish religion, but the genes common to Jews likely number far more. Biggest explanation why isn't the Holocaust though loosing 6 million didn't help, but rather how Jews refrain from interfaith marriage. Right or wrong, limiting your available spouses to only other Jews which may be few and far between, means you're not going to have the explosion in population you'd have with a more liberal policy. Plus, compared to other faiths, becomming a Jew involves a lot more than signing your name on the church's guestbook.



May be you know some one, who can calculate population, like fore example if Father Abraham PBUH and his wife and their 4 children,(with out variable) what would be their population after 5000 years?

And why Jews consider themselves superior race?

I doubt it that, Hitler killed 6 million Jews.


----------



## Rikurzhen (Oct 2, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rehmani said:
> ...



You're right except for that bit about race, on that you're wrong.


----------



## Rikurzhen (Oct 2, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> But being a Jew is a religious thing, not a racial thing.  I've no idea why the number of people identifying as Jewish remains limited; possibly it is the marriage thing.



Not a race. Hmm. Take your unsupported declaration or assess reality? Tough choice.


----------



## Rehmani (Oct 2, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Not only  they are considering themselves superior, but also causing trouble to themselves and others in regard to proving superior unlike to other races as you mentioned in your post. I will say they are slave of their elders.


----------



## Rehmani (Oct 2, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



No, I am not. Either you don't know or you don't want to know.


----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 2, 2014)

Rehmani said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Rehmani said:
> ...


I did not say and do not think Jews consider themselves superior to others.  And, as I said, being a Jew is not a racial thing: Jew does not equal race. They are Semitic, as are all people indigenous to the Middle East: Semitics are Caucasians.  Other cultures and religions have, and may still do, believe they are superior and their religion is the true religion, their god is the true god. Thinking like that is not a Jewish thing.


----------



## Rehmani (Oct 2, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > But being a Jew is a religious thing, not a racial thing.  I've no idea why the number of people identifying as Jewish remains limited; possibly it is the marriage thing.
> ...



But I don't think any religion restricted to increase numbers of people, even though they don't let other people enter in their religion but still their population grow. I will say, jews population should be a lot bigger in 5000 years if not then either they are not letting children born or jews are penetrating in other society for some unknown reason. For example AMISH in USA  in last 200 years their population reached to about 400,000.


----------



## Picaro (Oct 2, 2014)

Assimilation, and a few centuries of backing the losing sides in a number of conflicts, and fought among themselves when no one else was handy, followed by assorted empire builders and the insanity of going against Rome, among other bad ideas. Islam slaughtered a lot, and still tries to on a daily basis.

For an enlightening little book on Jewish racial views and history at the time of the rise of Christianity, see *Jerusalem In The Time Of Jesus*. It's a study of Jewish culture and racial laws at the time, among other topics; it's longest section is on the racial purity laws then in vogue and the hereditary priest classes. 

Probably their biggest strategic mistake as an ethnic group was the  mass slaughters of 10's of thousands of Arabian Christians on the Arab peninsula by the Jewish kings of Yemeni in the late 500's, essentially destroying a huge number of future allies against the Islamist bandit lords.

Jerusalem in the Time of Jesus Joachim Jeremias Amazon.com Books

See the reviews at the link. It's German translated into English, in the 1920's or so, which is annoying, but is an excellent piece of historical scholarship.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 2, 2014)

Rehmani said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rehmani said:
> ...



For the same reason Hitler said people with blond hair and blue eyes were dominant. Ignorance of scientific fact.  Again there is a gene called the Cohen gene that a lot of people of Jewish descent carry but there is a tribe in Africa called the Lemba tribe that has the same gene and at a higher rate than European descended Jews.

BBC News - Lost Jewish tribe found in Zimbabwe


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 2, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > But being a Jew is a religious thing, not a racial thing.  I've no idea why the number of people identifying as Jewish remains limited; possibly it is the marriage thing.
> ...



When will you learn your charts are pretty much useless. Jews are not a race.  They intermarry and pass on the same genes but that doesnt make them a race.


----------



## Yarddog (Oct 2, 2014)

I think the jews were originaly semitic.  Old Testament says Abraham came from somehere in the Mesopatamian area, Ur I think it was. Then married in to the people who lived in the Israel region, whoever they were.  Herders, farmers, nomads,   the Jews would be very much like Palestinians originaly, I would believe.  They possibly would have traved to Egypt like everyone else at that time when there was a great drought or famine, because of the Nile


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 2, 2014)

The Irish Ram said:


> The Bible says that there will be those fighting for the destruction of the Jews but will come to realize that THEY are Jewish and will turn and fight with the Jews instead of against them.


Would you be soo kind and post the Bible verse which says that?

Thank You.........


----------



## Taz (Oct 2, 2014)

Jewish is like a super closed country club with no golf course and that serves bad food, has ugly women, and people who don't want to let anyone in. I'll pass.


----------



## blastoff (Oct 2, 2014)

Why?

Try getting it on with a Jewish babe and get back to us.


----------



## Yarddog (Oct 2, 2014)

Taz said:


> Jewish is like a super closed country club with no golf course and that serves bad food, has ugly women, and people who don't want to let anyone in. I'll pass.




Ugly women huh?      well though it was so painful doing the research for you,  here they are.  I bet you would likr to go out with any of them.  
Maybe this is why the Jihadis are so pissed all the time.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 2, 2014)

Yarddog said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Jewish is like a super closed country club with no golf course and that serves bad food, has ugly women, and people who don't want to let anyone in. I'll pass.
> ...



Nice but thats not why. Muslim women look pretty damn good themselves plus they leave something to the imagination.


----------



## the_human_being (Oct 2, 2014)

Rehmani said:


> May be they convert into other's races and other's religion to rule over them.



There were only two and 1/2 tribes that were Jews. The other tribes were Israelites. These Israelites are now dispersed and considered to primarily be the white people of the world. Russia, Australia, New Zealand, Brittan, the United States, etc.


----------



## Yarddog (Oct 2, 2014)

I know,   but it sounded good and i was just giving the jihadis a hard time.


----------



## Yarddog (Oct 2, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...




I know, but it sounded good and i was just giving the jihadis a hard time.


----------



## Darkwind (Oct 2, 2014)

Yarddog said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Jewish is like a super closed country club with no golf course and that serves bad food, has ugly women, and people who don't want to let anyone in. I'll pass.
> ...



That was close.  I almost converted!


----------



## Yarddog (Oct 2, 2014)

Darkwind said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...




Yah   mee too.


----------



## Picaro (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm not amazed there are so few Jews around, I'm amazed there are any left at all, given the history of Jews globally. Many many lesser tribes and ethnic groups have died out and assimilated under far less pressure, and they're still here, which is a admirable testament to the strength and tenacity of their culture and general chutzpah. The neo-nazis and assorted antisemites are intensely jealous, hence the frothing hatred for Jews.


----------



## Taz (Oct 3, 2014)

Yarddog said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


Just because you found a few jewish whores doesn't negate the 99.9% of them that are ugly.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 3, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rehmani said:
> ...


It's both.


----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 3, 2014)

Pennywise said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


LMAO  Right mr. hitler.....

It is not a race: it is a religion and a culture.  End of.  If you think otherwise, you are misinformed, ignorant and foolish.  Anyone can be a Jew.  People convert to Judaism.  It is not a race.  Racially, they are Semitics, as are all peoples who are indigent to that region "Genetic studies indicate that modern Jews (Ashkenazi, Sephardic, and Mizrahi specifically), Levantine Arabs, Assyrians, Samaritans, Syriacs-Arameans, Maronites, Druze, Mandaeans, and Mhallami, all have an ancient indigenous common Near Eastern heritage which can be genetically mapped back to the ancient Fertile Crescent, but often also display genetic profiles distinct from one another, indicating the different histories of these peoples."  They are all the same essential race.


----------



## Taz (Oct 3, 2014)

Jews are a race of penny pinchers with coke bottle glasses.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 3, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



They are a race that can be traced through DNA. Your hyperbolic juvenile nonsense is not facts.

Run along now, kid.


----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 3, 2014)

Pennywise said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Pennywise said:
> ...


You are being an idiot. Don't call me juvenile when you are the one being juvenile. You are wallowing in ignorance, as you usually do.  They are Semites, as are all of the indigenous people of that area. There isn't any controversy or discussion about it; it happens to be fact, proved by DNA.  Stop being such a jerk, if possible, which just isn't likely for you. As well, there are black Jews in sub-Saharan Africa and European Jews in Europe, and Jews from other countries around the world who are different races. It is not a race. Grow up.  You always insist on being right when you are wrong. You  consider yourself an intellectual when you are not.


----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 3, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...





> Genetic studies indicate that modern Jews (Ashkenazi, Sephardic, and Mizrahi specifically), Levantine Arabs, Assyrians, Samaritans, Syriacs-Arameans, Maronites, Druze, Mandaeans, and Mhallami, all have an ancient indigenous common Near Eastern heritage which can be genetically mapped back to the ancient Fertile Crescent, but often also display genetic profiles distinct from one another, indicating the different histories of these peoples.


 Wiki

In fact, scientifically, there is no such race as Jewish. It is not a race; it is a religion.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Oct 3, 2014)

There is so much confusion and ignorance on this thread.

Judaism is not a prosletyzing religion like Christianity or Islam, and Jewish people have never sought converts.  This makes it quite distinct from Christianity and  Islam, the first of which encourages its followers to spread the word and the latter which spread through violent conquest.  After the diaspora, Jews generally kept to themselves living in communities within a larger community, and existed as ethno-religious enclaves. They did not have a homeland, even as many still lived in what is now Israel. 

 Over the years some people have converted to Judaism, but not that many because it is so difficult to do, and the numbers who have converted are not significant enough to affect the notion that Jews are an ethnicity.  A much larger number, however, have abandoned Judaism as a religion or being Jewish culturally, especially as Jews were often persecuted in their host communities. This has resulted in the loss of identity as Jewish.

 Today, Jewish people do have a homeland, and the population is increasing a bit, especially among the more observant Jews. Religiosity and child bearing tend to go hand in hand these days.  Most Jewish people today are fairly to completely secular, however, as the are Jewish ethnically, but with no real affinity for Judaism. To say Jewish is only a religion is quite patently false, and while it isn't a race per se, it is most definitely an ethnicity, and one where genetics back up the relatedness of the people involved. The fact the numbers have not grown exponentially like Christianity or Islam is actually the proof that it IS an ethnicity, since the notion of being Jewish is passed down from generation to generation rather than through gaining converts.

  Heck, if Jewish were a religion that functioned just like Christianity or Islam, we wouldn't even be having this conversation because there would be so many more Jews. They had quite the head start, you know.


----------



## indiajo (Oct 3, 2014)

The Irish Ram said:


> Maybe that's why the Jews are so few.  What was Hitler's IQ?
> .



Who knows? He was pretty uneducated, but a quite smart autodidact. A deformed character by bad childhood, war cruelty, social injustice and the zeitgeist, but without intelligence he would not have become the worlds most famous person of all times.
(I cannot avoid that, he was man of the year in times magazine 1938. Every time an american confronts me with Hitler I will shove that up his nose)
And that's what he is. You will hardly find any person on this planet who does not at least know his name.


----------



## Rehmani (Oct 3, 2014)

Picaro said:


> Assimilation, and a few centuries of backing the losing sides in a number of conflicts, and fought among themselves when no one else was handy, followed by assorted empire builders and the insanity of going against Rome, among other bad ideas. Islam slaughtered a lot, and still tries to on a daily basis.
> 
> For an enlightening little book on Jewish racial views and history at the time of the rise of Christianity, see *Jerusalem In The Time Of Jesus*. It's a study of Jewish culture and racial laws at the time, among other topics; it's longest section is on the racial purity laws then in vogue and the hereditary priest classes.
> 
> ...


Picaro are Jewish?
Please don't blame to others all the time, look at jewish what they are doing to others. There are so many example lying in this regards. Please correct your self for example don't consider yourselves superior race.


----------



## Rehmani (Oct 3, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



There are some thing not write with Jewish race or some thing hidden from the world, please tell me I want help you guys means I want you free from your elders who are using jewish as slave by brain washing jewish mind to hypnotize their mind that jewish are superior kind in mankind. And Masaya is coming. Please free yourselves from your elders slave hood and make the world trouble free and free for every one.


----------



## Yarddog (Oct 3, 2014)

Taz said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...





99.9 % ?  now I know your a fucking liar.  you cant back up your claim so dont try lying again.   the fact that most Israeli women serve in the military because they have mandatory military service requirement means that for one thing they are on average going to be in better pysical shape than other women.  Secondly, they eat a better diet.   You just dont like Jews and will say anything 
























Thirdley,  It burns you that ANY one of them can kick your Ass


----------



## Rehmani (Oct 3, 2014)

the_human_being said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> > May be they convert into other's races and other's religion to rule over them.
> ...



No, I think they still Jews not Buni Israel and they penetrate in other society as a spy or if I some sympathy in words that they penetrate in other society to avoid isolation or discrimination, but jews are responsible of this kind of reaction from the world. They should think about their on action instead.
I will say they should free themselves from their elders and don't consider themselves superior and give up the wait of Masaya and complete the line of prophet by following the Jesus PBUH and Mohammad PBUH and make the world peace full for every one including jews.


----------



## Rehmani (Oct 3, 2014)

Pennywise said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Either one or both, there are son thing not write or hidden by the jewish elders for some unknown reason.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 3, 2014)

Because Judaism is a religion, not a race - specifically, it's a religion that does not encourage conversion, a non-evangelical religion.

A lot more people who were born Jewish end up no longer identifying as Jewish than convert to Judaism from another religion.


----------



## Rehmani (Oct 3, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



All these club as you mentioned may be created by the jewish for division of other religion and countries to make small enough or smaller then Jewish community to establish jew monopoly over them and rule.


----------



## Rehmani (Oct 3, 2014)

Pennywise said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Pennywise said:
> ...



I agreed, but still I will say this kid trying to hide some thing from the world. I will say jew population don't grow because they merge with other as a spy to look after little jew population.


----------



## Rehmani (Oct 3, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Please answer the Question then why Jewish population don't grow? but please don't blame to Hitler, I doubt it that German killed 6 million jew.


----------



## Yarddog (Oct 4, 2014)

Rehmani said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Pennywise said:
> ...




Why would you doubt 6 million were killed by Hitler?  Anyway, jews have been persecuted undeservingly for a long time.  Do you know why during the Plauge of Europe Jews did not contract the disease and die in the numbers that the other Europeans did?   Well, Europeans back then did not wash very often and personal hygene was a problem when it came to communicable diseases,  on the other hand,  Jews due to their religious practices washed their bodies a few times a day,  thus they did not come down with the plauge.  Sounds good, but then they were blamed for the Plauge by the ignorant fools of the time, much like you see today in some regions of the earth.

Internet History Sourcebooks Project


----------



## I.P.Freely (Oct 4, 2014)

Israeli women and Jewish women per se  have always respected the right to abort their unwanted foetus.
Historical abortion statistics Israel


----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 4, 2014)

Dogmaphobe said:


> There is so much confusion and ignorance on this thread.
> 
> Judaism is not a prosletyzing religion like Christianity or Islam, and Jewish people have never sought converts.  This makes it quite distinct from Christianity and  Islam, the first of which encourages its followers to spread the word and the latter which spread through violent conquest.  After the diaspora, Jews generally kept to themselves living in communities within a larger community, and existed as ethno-religious enclaves. They did not have a homeland, even as many still lived in what is now Israel.
> 
> ...


I POSTED earlier that is it a religion AND a culture. To say it is a race is patently false.  You could say it  is an ethinicity like being Spanish is an ethnicity, but the Spanish are Caucasians.  Being Latin American or Spanish is not racial, just as being Jewish is not racial.


----------



## the_human_being (Oct 4, 2014)

Rehmani said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > Rehmani said:
> ...



Suit yourself but the Bible says the Jews are of the tribes of Benjamin and Judah.  The other tribes are Israelites.


----------



## Rehmani (Oct 5, 2014)

Yarddog said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


Because I think jews has some long time waiting targets to achieve, for example rebuild Solomon Empire and prove to the world that Jews are superior race among the mankind.
In this regards they are working hard like making themselves rich, like in this efforts they are learning at least 4 Languages  and cultures and religion and move around the world as require like as a Christian and as a Muslim or as a Hindu or Buddhist.
This is the reason I doubt that 6 million jews killed by the Jews, because Jews merged in Christianity and escape. The claim made by Jews about 6 million not proved yet even though Jews and German both are very advance technically or in science.
As you accept that Jews live longer than European and I know that Jews mother produce at least 4 children, if this is the case then jews population should be a lot bigger than 13 million in the world.


----------



## Rehmani (Oct 5, 2014)

the_human_being said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> > the_human_being said:
> ...


I am not arguing, who they were, what I know or Jews told to the world that they are Jews and nothing. Jews are superior and waiting for Masaya and they skip Jesus PBUH and Mohammad PBUH and still moving with these unreasonable and almost unacceptable ideas for the world not only causing problem to themselves and also rest of the of world is suffering because jews hold most of the wealth to prove themselves superior.
What I am arguing that jews population a lot more than what they are telling to the world like 13 million. If this is the case then where rest of the jews are going? May be they are playing spy role around the world to fulfill the wishes of their elders and rebuild the Solomon Empire and prove themselves superior and welcome the Masaya.


----------



## Taz (Oct 5, 2014)

Yarddog said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


So far, you've posted maybe a half dozen decent looking Jewish broads. Out of what, like, 20 million Jews worldwide? Ok, so I was little generous at 0,1% being good looking. it's probably less.


----------



## GreenBean (Oct 5, 2014)

Rehmani said:


> May be they convert into other's races and other's religion to rule over them.



Well we can account for what happened to 6 Million of them and all their potential offspring in the 1940s.  Add to that the Pogroms of the proceeding several Centuries and you can probably account for another 6 Million or so .  Add to that those that converted to Islam or Christianity either forcefully or by choice over the preceding Centuries and you can probably account for another 20 Million or so ........ Actually the question of the OP should be  
*How did  a few Million of Jewish Race survive After 5000 Years?*


----------



## GreenBean (Oct 5, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Actually there is a lot of evidence to indicate that the early Jews / Hebrews may have been African - Indo-European Hybrids.


----------



## Picaro (Oct 5, 2014)

Rehmani said:


> Picaro are Jewish?



No, and why would that be important when discussing history, anyway?



> Please don't blame to others all the time, look at jewish what they are doing to others. There are so many example lying in this regards. Please correct your self for example don't consider yourselves superior race.



I have no idea what you're going on about here. I didn't do any 'blaming' of the sort you're implying, much less 'imply' anything about a 'superior race'.


----------



## Yarddog (Oct 6, 2014)

Taz said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...




Ha Ha , ok  I see what you mean.   Well, you must be talking about the ones hitting the buffet in Boca Raton,  and.....  you could probably get one of them to date you.  But Im talking about the real ones in Israel. maybe there was a little misunderstanding.


----------



## Rehmani (Oct 7, 2014)

Taz said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...





GreenBean said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> > May be they convert into other's races and other's religion to rule over them.
> ...


----------



## Rehmani (Oct 7, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> > May be they convert into other's races and other's religion to rule over them.
> ...


Well that is what I am asking that if Jewish can live as a Muslim or as a Christian then why they are causing all these problem to themselves and others. I will advise to jewish please follow the Jesus PBUH and Mohammad PBUH complete the line of prophet and make the world peace full.


----------



## Rehmani (Oct 7, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Rehmani said:
> ...


Then why Jewish only accepting this fact now  only in last century that they were in African race too.


----------



## Rehmani (Oct 7, 2014)

Picaro said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro are Jewish?
> ...



I will say if jewish give up these two Ideas that they are superior race and Masaya is coming then they will automatically merge in Christianity and Islam.

No I am not talking about history. I am taking about there numbers that why Jewish population not growing, while jew mother producing at least 4 or more children.

Look when talk about Israel and its illegal occupation on Palestine, then you will hear all these excuses that jews are very innocent and world not treating to them nicely and they are very civilized and friendly people. "BLAME"  thing come from here.


----------



## Taz (Oct 7, 2014)

Rehmani said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Rehmani said:
> ...



Arabs don't want peace, they want to wipe Israel off the map and establish a caliphate in all of Palestine... So please go tell all your fellow carpet kissers that if they want peace, to stop fighting. Israel doesn't initiate, just retaliates. It's your guys' move.


----------



## Indofred (Oct 7, 2014)

It seems there are about 13 million Jews in the world.
There have been several attempts to wipe them out, all unsuccessful, all based on killing as many as possible.
It's happened in Germany, Russia, England, America and a whole bunch of other countries.
Everywhere they've been, they've been hated and killed.

Perhaps that's part of the reason there are so few today.


----------



## GreenBean (Oct 7, 2014)

Rehmani said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



* Genesis 22:18*


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 7, 2014)

Taz said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...


Funny how israel takes Arab land but they are peaceful and the people that want their land back are the bad guys.


----------



## Vigilante (Oct 7, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Rehmani said:
> ...



They were given the opportunity but Arafat chose to steal $5 BILLION dollars then to accept the 95% solution! But you didn't know that, or was it your anti-Semitic views just wouldn't accept that FACT... look it up!

Never mind, let me help the helpless...

*Arafat* was *offered* *95%* *of what he* *wanted* in the long negotiations with Israel at one point but *he* refused and walked out. ...

Before Arafat s Eternal Rest By Jude Wanniski


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 7, 2014)

a very interesting factoid of history----seems to be---that the total jewish population has remained  STABLE for thousands of years-----at least some historians say so


----------



## Vigilante (Oct 7, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> a very interesting factoid of history----seems to be---that the total jewish population has remained  STABLE for thousands of years-----at least some historians say so



Yes idiot, that accounts for the 6+ MILLION killed during World War II, a convenient FACT you carelessly left out!.... I just HATE fucking liars!


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 7, 2014)

Rehmani said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > Rehmani said:
> ...



who said muslims have no sense of humor?


----------



## Taz (Oct 7, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Rehmani said:
> ...


The Jews wanted THEIR land back and got it. Arabs have enough land. Now behave yourself.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 7, 2014)

Taz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



leave  Rehm----alone---he is emulating the rapist pig-------a  "good thing"   in the depraved  "culture"  that spawned him.

ROFMAO---->>>"arab land"


----------



## Rehmani (Oct 10, 2014)

Taz said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...


Arab didn't disturb peace. Jewish did. Please tell me if  a jew mother birth 4 children then what should be jew population after 5000 years.


----------



## Rehmani (Oct 10, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...


If it is from bible then we all know bible print every year new version.


irosie91 said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...


But definitely you don't have, because you beleave killing innocent empty handed Palestinian.
Please tell me if a Jew mother birth 4 children then what should be jew population after 5000 years?


----------



## Rehmani (Oct 10, 2014)

Taz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


But jew are not behaving any way, please learnt. And teach your children that you are not special and masaya is not coming, be normal mankind.


----------



## Rehmani (Oct 10, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


please try find out Jew population in 5000 years then we know any way they survive by spying to other culture and religion and still they are doing evil exercise.


----------



## Taz (Oct 10, 2014)

Rehmani said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


Can someone please translate this into English?


----------



## Vigilante (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## irosie91 (Oct 10, 2014)

Taz said:


> rehmani
> please try find out Jew population in 5000 years then we know any way they survive by spying to other culture and religion and still they are doing evil exercise.


'
Can someone please translate this into English? [/QUOTE]


It's not supposed to be translated-----it is like  "salat"----mindless garble


----------



## Rehmani (Oct 11, 2014)

Taz said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Please tell me what would be jew population after 5000 years, if a Jew couple had 4 children 5000 years ago.
For example AMISH in USA, their population almost 400,000 in 200 years.


----------



## Taz (Oct 11, 2014)

Rehmani said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Rehmani said:
> ...


Who gives a fuck? 

Shouldn't you be kissing a carpet right about now?


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 11, 2014)

Rehmani said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Rehmani said:
> ...




Your question---rehmani----demonstrates the fact that you are very poorly educated-------you probably spent your youth and a smelly madrassa.      You are addressing an issue of
POPULATION GROWTH----persons who pass basic high school biology should have a concept of  POPULATION GROWTH   (and decline)    Typically----following an episode of   "LOG GROWTH"------(log growth is a kind of exponential increase ----if you do not understand--find a jew to explain it to you) ----following   LOG GROWTH---populations typically undergo   "LOG DEATH"----that is---the population declines as a result of its natural stressors or ------natural limitation of life span ----often by a process of  APOPTOSIS ------(ask a jew)          If you had a brain you would know that MOST---social groups that arose 5000 years ago ----are NO LONGER IN EXISTENCE----- the fact that jews are---is remarkable        Feel free to ask questions---its the least I can do for an idiot like you


----------



## GreenBean (Oct 11, 2014)

Rehmani said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Rehmani said:
> ...


Too many variables to adequately calculate ... wars , plagues, conversion, genocide   ... ever hear of the lost tribes of Israel ?... they melded into other societies and their descendants don't even know they are descended from Jews.


----------



## Rehmani (Oct 11, 2014)

Taz said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


You are giving a -------- right now, don't answer then, let the other people enter.


----------



## Rehmani (Oct 11, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


If you are not an idiot then why are you making all this fuss keep your face off let the other people answer or let the jewish come rather than you trying to be jew master. Don't sit on your head you smart .......


----------



## DriftingSand (Oct 11, 2014)

Rehmani said:


> In my point of view their population should be 100 Millions after 5000 years.



The Bible promises that the Israelites would be numbered as the sand of the sea meaning that there would be many millions of Israelites.  However, that small band of folks calling themselves Israelis there in Palestine have a relatively small population.  Perhaps true Israel is a different people altogether?

*Hosea 1:10,*_* "Yet the number of the children of Israel shall be as the sand of the sea, which cannot be measured nor numbered; and it shall come to pass, that in the place where it was said unto them, Ye are not my people, there it shall be said unto them, Ye are the sons of the living God."*_


----------



## Rehmani (Oct 12, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


Please don't worry about variables, jsut simple calculation if jew couple had 4 children 5000 years ago, what would be jew population in 2014, I am sure not 13 million, if not then what is wrong with jew culture even though jew are richest race in the world. If this is the case then who want to abandoned the gold race not jew at least.


----------



## DriftingSand (Oct 12, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



Actually, the lost tribes of Israel are alive and well somewhere and still retain their genetic identity:

*Revelation 7:3-8*_*, "Saying, Hurt not the earth, neither the sea, nor the trees, till we have sealed the servants of our God in their foreheads. 
4 And I heard the number of them which were sealed: and there were sealed an hundred and forty and four thousand of all the tribes of the children of Israel.
5 Of the tribe of Juda were sealed twelve thousand. Of the tribe of Reuben were sealed twelve thousand. Of the tribe of Gad were sealed twelve thousand.
6 Of the tribe of Aser were sealed twelve thousand. Of the tribe of Nephthalim were sealed twelve thousand. Of the tribe of Manasses were sealed twelve thousand.
7 Of the tribe of Simeon were sealed twelve thousand. Of the tribe of Levi were sealed twelve thousand. Of the tribe of Issachar were sealed twelve thousand.
8 Of the tribe of Zabulon were sealed twelve thousand. Of the tribe of Joseph were sealed twelve thousand. Of the tribe of Benjamin were sealed twelve thousand.

James 1:1, "James, a servant of God and of the Lord Jesus Christ, to the twelve tribes which are scattered abroad, greeting."*_

The twelve tribes are still in existence but don't know their ancestry.


----------



## Taz (Oct 12, 2014)

Rehmani said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Rehmani said:
> ...


When you go to the mosque and bend down to kiss a carpet, do you ever see a big pile of drool or boogers from the last guy? And do the carpets smell like bad breath or dirty feet?


----------



## Taz (Oct 12, 2014)

Rehmani said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > Rehmani said:
> ...


So the point your trying to make is that Jews can regulate their reproduction, whereas carpet kissers can't?


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 12, 2014)

Taz said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



I have been there-----sweaty stinky sock


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 12, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



you are addressing  REHMANI----use very simple language----he probably does not know the word
"variable"


----------



## Rehmani (Oct 13, 2014)

Taz said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


How cruel you are. Now you are showing us your real face. you are sick man and racist. you are not replying the answer that what jew are doing in other religion or in other culture, and why Jew hiding their actual population.

Please reply or answer, other wise face off or get lost.


----------



## Rehmani (Oct 13, 2014)

Taz said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...


I will advise you you better leave the discussion because you don't have answer for these question like actual population, like special race or masaya is coming.


----------



## Rehmani (Oct 13, 2014)

Taz said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...


I will say that jew are not special race they shit like every one does.


----------



## Rehmani (Oct 13, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > Rehmani said:
> ...


I know "variable" . According to some one may be a jew on this forum answer me, that jews are very clean because they are very special and they can not affected from all these disease like other European in the past.
Why we hit variable, if I need a simple answer.


----------



## Taz (Oct 13, 2014)

Rehmani said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Rehmani said:
> ...


No they don't, muslims are taught by mohammed to wipe your ass with an uneven number of rocks. Jews don't do that. And probably neither do you, making you a fake muslim.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 13, 2014)

Rehmani said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...



rehmani      your comment on the word  "variable" ----is psychotic


----------



## GreenBean (Oct 13, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...




He's studying English as a second language - I don't think he knows what he's saying ....


----------



## Rehmani (Oct 14, 2014)

Taz said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


I will still say that jew are not special race and Masaya is not coming, they want live in this world peacefully or jew want to make this peaceful they have to give up this sill idea and free themselves from their elders, it good for them. Please take my advise and don't talk nonsense or leave the forum you can behave or you the argument.


----------



## Rehmani (Oct 14, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


look you don't need to reply my all post, please skip as every one does on this forum, how silly.


----------



## Rehmani (Oct 14, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Rehmani said:
> ...


I know, you can not calculate the exact numbers without variable. But as I said that I only need estimate figure not exact figure. I already minus 4 children from the jew couple family, normally jew mother produce between 6 to 8 children.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 14, 2014)

Rehmani said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Rehmani----keep studying-----maybe someday you will make sense


----------



## Taz (Oct 14, 2014)

Rehmani said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Rehmani said:
> ...


Sahih Bukhari Volume 5, Book 58, Number 200 Narrated Abu Huraira:
That once he was in the, company of the Prophet carrying a water pot for his ablution and for cleaning his private parts. While he was following him carrying it (i.e. the pot), the Prophet said,“Who is this?” He said,“I am Abu Huraira.” The Prophet said,“Bring me stones in order to clean my private parts, and do not bring any bones or animal dung.”


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 14, 2014)

Rehmani said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Rehmani said:
> ...




when will you issue forth so intelligent a remark---rehmani------Friday?---whilst your fellow dogs and pigs fart in the masjid?    and do the salat thing in order to please the giant lump of shit in the sky,,    allah???


----------



## Rehmani (Oct 16, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...


Well it is making sense to the world and people are already thinking that why jew population not growing.


----------



## Rehmani (Oct 16, 2014)

Taz said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


I will still say jew are not special race and masaya is not coming. Why jew population not growing, where all these jew are going.


----------



## Rehmani (Oct 16, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


Well you are not wrong, Allah turn one of jew race into pigs and dogs. You are not special race and the way you are talking, it is prove that you are pigs.


----------



## GreenBean (Oct 16, 2014)

Rehmani said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Rehmani said:
> ...



The rest of the World is not as dense as you descendants of Ishmael.


----------



## Rehmani (Oct 16, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


I mean Mr.Bean you can think that why jew population not growing, jew never go to war, jew mix with others so others don't kill them, jew always rich community so they never die by disease or hunger. I am not agree that German kill 6 million jew.


----------



## Taz (Oct 16, 2014)

Rehmani said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > Rehmani said:
> ...


Does it bother you that 1,500,000,000 muslims can't beat 7,000,000 Jews?


----------



## Rehmani (Oct 16, 2014)

Taz said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...


Not to me but I am sure it to jews, and this is the reason I am  trying to give some sense to jew that please give the silly idea that you are special race and masayais coming and free your self from your elders who are using or abusing you. Make the world better place.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 16, 2014)

Rehmani-------are you trying to prove that muslims are stupid?


----------



## Rehmani (Oct 18, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Rehmani-------are you trying to prove that muslims are stupid?


Well muslim are stupid or not but you are evil who is earning money on others suffering.
I will advise to jews that jews are not special race and maeaya not coming, Please get your self free from yours elders, you are not their slaves. Jew's elders using jew as a spy on other nations.


----------

